# White gas or mineral spirits bath?



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I honestly have know idea  :x  :******: what the heck white gas or mineral spirits or what ever,Is or where to get it. I got a duck mounting kit form van ***** and it said i need to give the duck a white gas or mineral spirits bath to degrees and disinfect i presume. Any help?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There is NO REASON to use gas on birds. It DOES NOT degrease the bird. All it does is displace the water. My health is not worth an extra 10 minutes of blow drying my bird. Unless you are working out of a shop with proper ventalation, it's also a good way to Blow up your house! Gasing birds is an old method that thankfully, many good taxidermists are no longer doing!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

White gas is Coleman Fuel whuich can be found in the camping supplies, and mineral spirits can be found in the paint department. Do yourself a favor and follow Ricks advice. Spend that money on degreaser, not fuel. Like Rick said, it will only displace water. Skip that step and you will be fine.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

ur best bet is just flesh it the best u can, and wash the whole skin in water and dish soap and rinse it off.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

:withstupid: Thanks a bunch every one for the advise but i kinda all ready bought the miniral spirts stuff


----------

